# 2001 Altima



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

Click link for pics.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2002)

Where did you get the HID kit from? What brand? Those look real good!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

wow i like the center console...looks really good..


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

GlowstickBoy said:


> *Where did you get the HID kit from? What brand? Those look real good! *



They are the K2 8000K. I got them at JoTech Motorsports owned by Kenny Tran. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *wow i like the center console...looks really good.. *



Thanks. My installers at Car Toys did for me. We had to cut out the pocket that was there before and custom fabricate a mounting bracking to house the 6.5" monitor in there. I did have a 5.6" but I thought it looked really small in there. So we re-did it w/ a 6.5".


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

wow that is someting i would do....
gl i like allot


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *wow that is someting i would do....
> gl i like allot *



I can be done by looking at ur dash. The only thing that you would loose are your cupholders, as worthless as they are (I use to have a 96 200SX), and ur ashtray. You may also need to relocate your cig lighter. Other than that it would be easy.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nice ride. You should get some PIAAs in the fogs to get a bit closer to yuor HID headlights. I like the sub setup. Good choice in brand.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *nice ride. You should get some PIAAs in the fogs to get a bit closer to yuor HID headlights. I like the sub setup. Good choice in brand. *



I have these









Available In Plasma Blue Fog 
Bulb Type 12V - H3 55watt=85watt Super White 

and they still look yellow.


----------



## JASON '95 (Sep 3, 2002)

01LTD said:


> *I have these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have them lights also, but i swapped out the superwhite h3's with super plasma h3's, very nice look.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yeah, I guess it's just too hard to match up with the HIDs.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *yeah, I guess it's just too hard to match up with the HIDs. *



Yeah, especially when my HID's are 8000K.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

No more side graphics. I couldn't get use to them.


----------

